# Canada's First Gold.



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Yaa! Our first Olympic gold on home turf. Congrats to Alex Bilodeau. Now that the curse has been lifted, bring on Hockey!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats to Canada and Alex! Are you getting to watch a lot of the competitions?

And will you please send someone down here to pick up more snow?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Ya we dedicate at least 1 of our 4 110" screens to the games.

On the snow issue.......


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

We could have used a shovel like that one, WC


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to our neighbors up north for the wonderful Olympic moments. Another Canada gold in speed skating.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Well in my opinion this was a great olympics (Ya I may be jaded). The athletes put on a great show and congratulations to both the American and Canadian hockey teams for one of the most heart stopping games I ever had the pleasure of watching. My lord the town is nuts right now.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Congrats to the Canadian Hockey team!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Bah, humbug 

Congrats to both the Canadian Men's & Women's hockey team.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats to Canada and thank you for being a truly gracious host during these memorable Olympic games


----------

